# Mission creep...



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

Starting out, anything £300+ broke me out in a cold sweat.

Hence the Silvia and Gaggia MDF.

At some point a Sette 270 seemed like a move up.

Expobar Dual Leva (that i finally got to play with!) (and Jolly, thanks @Dane) was the next step.

Am now selling all but the Leva and 270









I have backed the Niche, but if i was doing it all again, i'd buy a L-R and a Monoloith, right off the bat and save myself hundreds. But, on square one, a 5k investment seems like a pipe dream







Lol. Mission creep


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice I think that's most peoples Golden set up.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

if you want sell your grinder please pm me


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

wan said:


> if you want sell your grinder please pm me


Please conduct all transactions on the open forum as per the rules.


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

@wan - which one, lol?









The Sette stays until the Niche arrives - then they fight it out...

The Jolly has found a new home with a local coffee nerd.

The MDF will probably end up on eBay when I get around to it - they don't seem to shift on here!


----------

